# Best sleeping poodle contest!



## ItzaClip

As I laugh each day at vogues sleeping positions. It made me wonder if this is normal for spoo s or poodle in general... Post your pics!


----------



## poo lover

This is kruz at his best


----------



## Carrie-e

Most standard poodles will fall asleep anywhere in any position! They are known for being couch potatoes at home and the 3 I have had have been like that! This is Billy having a nice doze!


----------



## Jacamar

He's a silly boy! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Winter likes to sleep standing up. I have no clue why but he will just be sleeping and randomly lift his back end up like he is going to stand and just sleep like that. He also loves to snuggle with Branna. Branna likes to sleep like a human with her head in pillows. 







Yes he is sleeping, he is a weirdo 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Toddy usually sleeps curled up into a tight ball, while Gabriella likes the upside-down sprawl.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I love how the boys sleep with it all hanging out for everyone to see. So funny. Branna does that sometimes but not Winter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P2alix

View attachment 79537

Yes I know that she kind of looks dead but this is how she slept


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

This is the strangest picture of Remington sleeping, but I just love it  My silly boy.


----------



## P2alix

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenElizabeth




----------



## Carley's Mom

Stella taking a nap on a rainy day.


----------



## Jacamar

What a great bunch of photos!!

Here's another of the Pandabear.


----------



## Lou

LOVE this thread!!!!!!!!!! Such funny and cute puctures!!!!

Here are a few sleepin' poodle pictures

Lou is REALLY sleeping on the back of the couch and Apollo in the back, I had to be real quiet to get this picture!! LOL 








On the far edge on the bed my husband's legs ocupy the few inches Lou left for him LOL She pushed him!!








This is one of my favorites, just cause she looks so relaxed and huggable!!








This is Lou sleeping hugging the chair








This is Lou sleeping holding my hand








I don't have many of Apollo sleeping yet
This one was today


----------



## Lou

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Winter likes to sleep standing up. I have no clue why but he will just be sleeping and randomly lift his back end up like he is going to stand and just sleep like that. He also loves to snuggle with Branna. Branna likes to sleep like a human with her head in pillows.
> View attachment 79441
> 
> Yes he is sleeping, he is a weirdo
> 
> (...) this is hilarious!!!!!!!! So cute!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

I always post these pix of Indie on a thread about sleeping....classic Indie!


----------



## all that jazz

Here is Zoe as a puppy.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Lou said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, he is a cute funny boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I love all these pictures! Poodles no matter what size are so funny when they sleep! 
Here is another one that I just took of Branna, she is loving the new couches we got. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos

You asked for it!


----------



## Rusty

*Sleeping poodles*

Love this thread! Here's Begley letting it all hang out on a warm summer day.


----------



## Theo'sMom

*lazy sunday*

Hot summer day, snoozing through the afternoon


----------



## Silverbs

My Calder pup.



















I love the one of him sleeping in the car. He's a very good travel buddy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip

Oh I love them all! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar

Found one more in my vast photo collection. I call this one "Field of Dreams".


----------



## remster

This thread cracks me up! I didn't realize poodles sprawl as much as they do. Maybe cause Beau rarely does. His main goal when finding a spot to sleep is finding a comfy spot, preferably with a place to rest his head. In this case, my mouse arm, because why on earth would I need that for anything else?

(You know you've been poodle'd when your friends are used to "Sorry for my typos, my poodle is asleep on my arm...")


----------



## Caniche

Oh well my boys need to enter this! I present Ryker...




















(he's my lap sitter)

And Cash
(My sprawler)





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYCPoodle

*Gatsby was born for this thread!*

They don't do it because they're poodles, they do it because they think they're humans.

LOVE.


----------



## pandj

These all crack me up !!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

Sleepy girls


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies

Gucci thinks he's a human baby




He even puts the blanket on by himself




Laughing in his dreams


Miu Miu passed out after grooming


----------



## cliffdweller

Rain : morning snooze beneath the ac unit :


----------



## Zmyjka

Loki in his crate


----------



## Alkhe

:lol: this thread rules!

This is Maggie in front of the heater at our old house. She spent most of her time in this position through winter..









And this is Harro our current foster dog. He loves to just lie on his back and fall asleep - anywhere, any time...


----------



## Caniche

This happened last night....Cash is sleeping on top of Ryker. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Caniche said:


> View attachment 80625
> 
> 
> This happened last night....Cash is sleeping on top of Ryker.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha, that is so funny and cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip

nu2poodles said:


> Rain : morning snooze beneath the ac unit :


This is the neatest angle. Looks like a unicorn and I can't figure out the legs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P2alix

so comfy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

This is the funniest thread!


----------



## liljaker

*Sunny is a Boring Sleeper!*

Yep, this is my Poodle Rug!!


----------



## lily cd re

nu2poodles, that is the first picture I've ever seen of Rain where she wasn't on the move!

Here is Queen Lily in repose on the bed in my office as we speak. She sleeps this way on our bed most nights right in the middle between us. We get the favor of her back end near our heads. She is particularly fond of kicking BF in the back to try to get him to go to the guest room upstairs.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

This thread cracks me up! Love all the pictures of these beautiful sleeping babies!


----------



## My babies

Petitpie'sDH your bed is invaded by poodles. Lol


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

My babies said:


> Petitpie'sDH your bed is invaded by poodles. Lol


Yes, it is, and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Ciscley

*Why I don't have to dust behind my chair*

Have not been able to get a good sleeping photo of Danno as he's too skittish and has extra sharp camera detecting hearing, but I did manage to get one of Desi that shows one of the favorite dog napping spots. 

Apparently behind my chair is the appropriate combination of:

dark and den like
with excellent AC flow
and the best view to tell when Mommy moves from her desk

Desi and Roxy are the only ones small enough to truly fit back there, but the other dogs definitely try.










And once again, CAUGHT trying to sneak the sleeping photos. Sheesh. 










** FYI, that's Danno's breakfast stuck on little bit's nose. He had been doing much better about counter surfing so hubby forgot and left the "empty" dog bowl on the kitchen island instead of putting in the sink...


----------



## My babies

*After his 1st hike*

We went hiking for the first time. First time for me and my babies. An easy walk on the trail ended up being lost for a few hours in the woods. We climbed steep steep hills that set me back 1 step every time I climbed 2 steps (I was so scared that they would slip and fall), jumping down 3-4 feet of falls, crossing across a water steam, climbing up rocks and jumping over logs. Well this is my Gucci boy when he got home



BTW they did so well. Not once did They asked to be picked up. I was the obe lagging behind calling out "wait for mommy, wait for mommy". Lol


----------



## MissShelby

*Abbey falls asleep during a late football game*

Our beloved Abbey recently passed away after an extended illness (Addison's disease), but of all the fond memories of this wonderful apricot standard, this photo is among the most treasured. She loved to nuzzle up on the sofa and watch TV with us. This photo was taken just before midnight during a football game that went into overtime . . . bless her heart, she fell asleep on her Dad's lap. When we saw this thread while browsing the albums, we knew this was the perfect spot to drop the photo. Rest in peace Abbey Girl, college football starts this Saturday, and our favorite team will surely miss its biggest canine fan.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

So sorry for the loss of your dear Abbey. The picture of her is so adorable! I know she is missed, and I hope she is with my babies who are watching the football games at the bridge.


----------



## Carrie-e

Am so sorry for your loss but our wonderful pets who we lose always remain in our hearts,and as time goes on we are then able to remember the happy times,but even after a long time you can get caught out. I was looking through some very old photos when my children were small in 1991 and I came across some photos of our very first beautiful standard poodle Barney. He died in 1998 and on finding those first photos it bought tears to my eyes after all those years. Like I say always in our hearts forever.


----------



## Manxcat

This is Pippin's favourite sleeping spot when she's really tired, usually after a long morning walk or when she's had a busy day and wants some dark, quiet time! I hasten to add she has a perfectly good bed, and a crate in the kitchen as well....

That's her tail by the way...


----------



## Ciscley

*Danno's Imaginary Crate*

I had to go all stealth ninja on his poodle patootie, but I finally caught a photo of Danno sleeping. I took it with my phone's camera so not the best shot in low light, but durn it I got one whole photo before his eyes popped open!!! :aetsch: Then I waited a full 10 minutes before he laid his head back down so I could try and get the second photo. Little stinker doesn't want the world to know how cute he is. Maybe he's in witness protection and I'm blowing his poodle cover or something.










Anyway, Danno thinks that every crate is Danno sized, so we have to immediately close and lock Desi's crate after Desi exits in the morning. And we're planning to collapse and store the giant crate this weekend after our one SD flunk-out goes to her new forever home (poor baby with the cone on.)

So it will be interesting to see what other places Danno finds to "pretend" crate himself.


----------



## liljaker

So many great pictures. Some I have to really look to figure out what's what!!!! Hopefully, Sunny will become a bit more "interesting" in his sleeping positions in the future and I will definitely post if he does!!


----------



## Dallasminis

Such a funny thread..! I just love going over each post!

Here are some more of Jack, Indie and Lady...


----------



## Ciscley

Love the "poodle triangle" they have going in that 5th photo, *Dallasminis*!


----------



## Dallasminis

Not much room left for us!


----------



## My babies

Don't understand how my Gucci boy thinks this is comfortable. Half his body is hanging off the sofa


----------



## liljaker

*Sunny*

What can I say......he is such a "proper" sleeper!


----------



## Caniche

Cash asleep on my desk while I worked....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche

And Ryker sleeping now...






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

I have to play, too:








oops, the click of the camera woke him up:


----------



## AngelsMommy

Here some of Angel, I really love all of pics wish had more of angel sleeping but she loves the camera so much she always wakes when I get it out lol.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

wahhhhhhhh! Can't post pictures for the last 4 days!!!! Keep getting "SERVER ERROR" ......it is only happening here at PF, not in other forums!!! NEED HELP!!! How can I possibly live without sharing pictures too!!!!!!!
I posted my problem up in tech thread but no answer to my problem........:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Jacamar

View attachment 83426


MollyMuiMa said:


> wahhhhhhhh! Can't post pictures for the last 4 days!!!! Keep getting "SERVER ERROR" ......it is only happening here at PF, not in other forums!!! NEED HELP!!! How can I possibly live without sharing pictures too!!!!!!!
> I posted my problem up in tech thread but no answer to my problem...........:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


Any chance your files are too big? There are limits on file size and picture dimensions.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

NOPE! SAYS
SERVER ERROR
The web 
site encountered an error while retrieving
http://www.poodleforum.com/new attachment.php?
do= manage attach &p= It may be down for maintenance or configured incorrectly


I haven't the foggiest idea of what that means!!! Can someone tell me????


----------



## Jacamar

What is the extension on the file you are uploading?


----------



## outwest

You need to get a photobucket account- they're free. Then just post the IMG address on the picture. You won't have any trouble. I often had trouble uploading pictures to the thumbnails with the same sort of error message. Try uploading and posting one picture at a time then edit the post and add another picture. It's a pain. That's why I finally gave up on the thumbnails - they took too long for me. I live a couple hours from you. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Jacamar

I agree with Outwest. A photobucket or flickr account will solve your problem.


Pasting in some instructions I've posted before..

Make sure you're using the link to the picture itself, not the flickr page that displays it: On the flickr page, right-click the image. A menu pops up. Choose large size. Then right click the large image that comes up, choose "Copy image address". Now paste that into your Poodle Forum post by using the image button on the toolbar. (It looks like a mountain and sun.)


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Tried photobucket first ....
Tried Flickr too........Figured out how to upload photo from my computer to both but can't figure out how to get them to PF! Can't figure out the 'paste' part.....
Did get as far as URL address and clicking it and then it says 'copied' but nothing happens?
I'm not very technically savvy........:Cry:

Jacamar........am I doomed to never posting photos again!?


----------



## Jacamar

No, we will get you there!

After you copy the address of the image, come back to poodle forum and post a message. Click the button that looks like the mountain with a sun over it. When the windows pops up, paste in the address. On a windows pc, you can paste by holding down the control key and then pressing the "V" key at the same time. You can also put your mouse where you want to paste and click the RIGHT mouse button. A menu will pop up and you can then left-click on "paste". The windows that pops up already has "http://" in it. You dont want that in there twice so hit backspace to delete it first if youre going to paste in by right-clicking your mouse.

If youre on a Mac, use the "command" button instead of the control button for pasting with the keyboard.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Jacamar, 

I'm giving up! It just is not happening! I'm going to call someone in my family to come over and show me ......but THANK YOU from the bottom of my untechy heart! 

This has given me a headache!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re

MollyMuiMa, when your tech savvy relative comes over we will be thrilled to see your pictures, but make sure that they leave you written directions on what they do so you don't have to wait for them to come back so you can add more.


----------



## outwest

Copy the address line that has IMG code (it tells you which it is). To copy in photobucket you just click the address itself and it copies ('saves'). Then go to poodleforum. You can keep photobucket open and click a new tab for poodle forum so you can put a bunch of pictures in one at a time. In poodle forum hit quick reply. Click your cursor inside the box (it ususally will be blinking, but sometimes I don't even see it in this forum, so don't worry about that too much) and 'paste' the address. The address will go where the cursor was blinking. 

there are a few ways to 'paste':

1) hold the control button down and hit the letter v. You have to keep holding the control while you hit the v. 
2) Hit you right mouse button and you will see a little menu. Go down to 'paste' and select it by hitting your left mouse button.

Either way will paste the address into the box. You won't see the picture show up until you save the post. 

YOU CAN DO IT! Go MollieMui, go! Rah, rah, you can do it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Finally......................my sleepy girl, with a smile on her face!


THANK YOU OUTWEST AND JACAMAR!!!!!!!


----------



## outwest

Whoo Hoo! You did it. Or, did you get some help from the kids.  I love seeing Mollie all big, too. Many times I don't click on the thumbnails because they get stuck a bunch.  

Only one picture of Mollie?  I love her toenails.


----------



## Pennysmama

Here's some oldies but goodies of Penny.
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

